
Four Work Habits You Need to Change at Each Stage of Your Career - devy
https://www.fastcompany.com/3064111/work-smart/four-work-habits-you-need-to-change-at-each-stage-of-your-career
======
baldeagle
The comment about moving to set team norms and coaching your reports to be
coaches themselves resonated with me. Over all. I agree with all the points
except the one about being more socially media present as your role grows...
Maybe that is true and I just don't want to accept it yet...

